# East Coast Z Association-Porter Nissan Car Show



## Pats300zx (Oct 8, 2005)

The East Coast Z Association in conjunction with Porter Nissan will hold a Fall Car Show on Saturday, October 9, 2010. The show will take place at Porter Nissan located at 600 303 East Cleveland Ave, Newark, DE 19711. The show will begin at 11:00 A.M. and will last until 2:00 P.M. Judging will be “Dealers Choice”.

Come out and celebrate the 40th Anniversary of the Z Car. For more information, please email Patrick McCall at pat[email protected]. You can also visit the ECZA web site at ECZA.org for updates as the event draws near.

Food and drinks will be provided by Porter Nissan. All Z's and Nissan GTR’s are welcome to attend.


----------

